# Need IEM under 1~2k



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Want to buy a new IEM please suggest.

so far I have shortlisted SoundMagic E10c at 2.2k
Buy SoundMAGIC - E10C In-Ear Headphones Online in India - Headphone Zon

let me know if any other IEM fills my purpose.

I want :
1.Crystal clear sound clarity with some Bass (not Boomy Bass)
2.Long lasting durability.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2016)

Bump!!!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 1, 2016)

Might check Rock Zircon from Gearbest -₹700 approx

If you want clarity go with AT CLR100/COR 100

But build quality sucks of AT.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 1, 2016)

How about TPeos Popular? It was for ~2k on amazon.

Also does anybody know about the sound and build quality of Zero Audio Carbo Tenore priced at around ~40USD? I heard it was good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Might check Rock Zircon from Gearbest -₹700 approx
> 
> If you want clarity go with AT CLR100/COR 100
> 
> But build quality sucks of AT.



Durability is a must for me


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> How about TPeos Popular? It was for ~2k on amazon.
> 
> Also does anybody know about the sound and build quality of Zero Audio Carbo Tenore priced at around ~40USD? I heard it was good.



Zero Audio Carbo Basso owner here.* Tenore* has more deep mids and wide on treble, bass is a bit shallow, not on the lows though, its deep enough.
Sound-stage is descent and clarity wise its better than basso. With Basso  And its the sweetest bass experience I ever had among my other headphones, its punchy enough yet not so muffling on the mids and brilliantly balanced with highs to produce a comforting experience.

Quality wise the bullet shaped driver units are built well, but wires that go in it are very prone to tangle and snag, a hard pull on the wire stuck somewhere can immediately register damage in the internal solders inside the driver units and thus leaving the headphone soundless.

At least that what had happened to me after two days I bought the Basso...luckily the store replaced my earphones identifying it as a defective unit (which it was not !) , I got lucky the first time. And speaking of second time, I learned the hard way that getting a seat in a crowded bus may give you the chance to put in the headphones, but it cant save you from it being snatched by wire stuck to something people moving with. My Carbo Basso gives only half the output on my left ear now.

Bottomline --

Audio -- Super Excellent Bass ( Basso ) and balanced mids, soothing Treble, Sound-stage could be wider for a headphone this pricey, (my Brainwavz, AT both have better ST than this)
Built -- Driver units are almost water resistant and superbly built, looks premium and unique. Lightweight. Wires are the weakest spot, untangling is a chore and very sensitive to snag.
Overall  --For its price, it could deliver more performance and better gear, accessory wise its does not have any competitive edge over other headphones with tag similar or lower. SQ wise, Basso is for pure bassheads, and Tenore is good for a more wider target genre but there are better headsets ( headset wise, all aspects) for less.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Checkout Kz ate. Great product for a bargain.


----------

